# QIKSILV3R GTR33



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

hey guys,
ive been along time lurker. sold my modified s15 last wk so decided to get serious in my search for a gtr. always wanted an r34 but then i came across this beauty. Its a series 3 r33 gtr.

Mods:
Tomei poncams type B (260,260,9.15) with adjustable cam gears,
Tomei cam cup stud kit
All new genuine Nissan shims
Mines Cam cover baffle kit
Nismo adjustable fuel regulator
HKS fuel pump
HKS turbo timer
M's power intake
HKS racing chamber kit
Tomei exhaust manifolds
Mines stainless pro front pipes
Kakimoto 3.5 cat back
HKS extension kit
HKS GTSS turbo kit
Sard 700cc injectors
HKS evc 6
PFC djetro
splitfires coil packs
Essential oil catch can with earls lines
Tomei timing belt
N1 water pump
New idler and tensioner pulleys
Custom powder coated engine covers and Tomei decorative spark cover

power 436hp atw. Im very very happy with her, been leaving work early to just drive around haha. Thumbs up to the previous owner for such a beautifully built machine.


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

Serious Horny looking car u got there 


the s15 is lovely as well


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

So you bought simons old car. Good car. He babied it.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Lovely?..
That Silvia looks just sexual!
The last pic looks awesome too!


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah plates will be coming off cause he keeping them. simons a good bloke, first gtr33 ive seen in this condition so i snapped it up.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Stunning looking car mate!


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## yonwd (Jul 5, 2007)

gorgeous S15!!!


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Both cars Look the Dogs Danglers. :thumbsup:


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

the silvia car makes my shit itch, very nice


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice, very nice :thumbsup:
What boost level was the 436hp made at ?


----------



## R33GTRKid (Mar 30, 2009)

Mike you forgot the intercooler hardpipe kit on your specs haha

16.2 psi for the 436 rearwheel horsepower at 7,300 rpm to 7,500 rpm, tuned for response, full boost of 18.3 psi at 3,300 rpm then tapered down to 16.2 psi to keep power levels safe for stock bottom end.

I miss my baby and it has only been 3 days 

Oh well, Mike, photos look mint mate, I so know you will treat her like she deserves so I am happy.....

me thinking in 12 months once I have subdivided, bought the new house and sorted the new addition to the family I can get into another GTR, just need to get out of this damn novated lease on the 350Z haha


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

R33GTRKid said:


> Mike you forgot the intercooler hardpipe kit on your specs haha
> 
> 16.2 psi for the 436 rearwheel horsepower at 7,300 rpm to 7,500 rpm, tuned for response, full boost of 18.3 psi at 3,300 rpm then tapered down to 16.2 psi to keep power levels safe for stock bottom end.
> 
> ...


Gotta love salary sacrafice


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

stunning GTR mate:thumbsup:


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

series 3 gtr? i thought that was s2...


----------



## sandon32 (Jul 22, 2007)

loving both cars! The R33 is almost identical spec to my R32


----------



## skyline_bnr2002 (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice Cars :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Interior*

Interior


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Great looking car mate! Love the dark windows 



Streetgasm maus said:


> Serious Horny looking car u got there
> 
> 
> the s15 is lovely as well


I don't think it's gonna take a long time before Maus gets himself a R33/34 GTR


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

manna_34 said:


> Interior


nice.........:thumbsup:
Damn i need another GTR


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

R your rims workmeister S1 ? wot size r they and wot offset as they look stunning on your car mate:thumbsup:


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Engine Pic*


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

Thats a really nice looking 33 mate. Liking the S15 too, damn sexy :thumbsup:
What ia the car in the garage?it looks like a civic coupe?


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

This car was behind me a few months ago - turning onto Collier Rd off Tonkin Hwy. 

Looks mint.


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

G4VSA said:


> Thats a really nice looking 33 mate. Liking the S15 too, damn sexy :thumbsup:
> What ia the car in the garage?it looks like a civic coupe?


thanks mate.
the other car in the garage is just a riced honda accord.
my first car.


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

update just some pics i took fews months ago thought id chuck up.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Awsome R33! 
The Series 3's lok so much better then the earlier model's!!!
Need to get a Nismo dak and centre gauges in there to really set it off!!!!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Awesome cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks badass. Where did you take the pictures?


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

Huy said:


> Looks badass. Where did you take the pictures?



Hey Huy, pics taken on Croydon rd if i remember up in the hills near the armadale truck stop.


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

Track day last week.
Last one for a while due to gearbox probs


----------



## Kaeru? (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice colour, very nice wheels, really nice R33 GT-R!
:thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Very nice. Is that a sunroof i see too? Didn't realise the S3 came with a sunroof.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Thats a cracker love the set up and love the above pic with the flame. very similar to my S3 but your wheels are the mutts nutts. top marks buddy.


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks for the kind comments fellas.
nah i dont have a sunroof paul.
not sure if any gtrs ever came with one stock?


----------



## rubenv (Jun 29, 2009)

Very nice s15 and gtr. Also very beautiful pictures:thumbsup:



Piggaz said:


> Awsome R33!
> The Series 3's lok so much better then the earlier model's!!!
> Need to get a Nismo dak and centre gauges in there to really set it off!!!!


Wy look an series 3 so much better?
Its the same car, exept the xenon lights, red interiur and a slight different centre panel. Or am i wrong?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Missed this one, great pics especially the latest one. GT-SS are fun aren't they! 

Whats up with the gearbox?


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

broke a spring or something so disengages out of 3rd, 4th and 5th into neutral.
not worth fixing its actually cheaper to get a whole new box.
can still drive her just gotta hold the gear stick in haha. sux


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

Flames FTW!  Hope it's back on the road soon... Considering how old this post is lol...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Personally, would have kept the S15


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

very tidy looking 200 & new R33 GTR mate!


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Very nice cars bud, one of the clenest examples of an r33 I've seen


----------



## anotherskyline (Sep 3, 2008)

very nice...the only r33 i've seen with these wheels...any info would be appreciated. :thumbsup: (size, wheel offsets)

Thanks/cheers,
Chad


----------



## anotherskyline (Sep 3, 2008)

sorry, but in order to PM manna, I need 15 posts total...


----------



## anotherskyline (Sep 3, 2008)

this is my last useless post just to PM manna...sorry all for this.


----------



## EMAGDNIM (Nov 17, 2008)

Man your S15 looked GREAT! I guess great minds think a like. I'm looking to buy a R33 next year as the S15 won't be legal in Canada for another 4 years (I've already started to collect parts). Anyways, enjoy your new GTR!


----------



## R55GDS (Jul 29, 2010)

Quiksilver: WIN
Car: WIN

Absolutely love it friend, nice car you got there!


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

sweet gtr.. love those xenon light.. wish i had those on my car.. man jamaica sucks.. i have to ship every nut over here.. i get those one day.. love ur can man keep it clean..


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

many thanks gents. Car is still in the garage until i get some money to fix it. going on a holiday didnt help the cause haha.


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

Latest photos. Played around with a camera rig the other night. Hope yas like.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Great photo's, what camera and lense do you use?


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

those two last pics look brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## Bisounours (Apr 12, 2009)

beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

Used a Canon 450D with a 10-22 wide angle lens.


----------

